# I won!!!!!!!



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

Been preoccupied with a court battle over child support for my granddaughter. I win!  Doesn’t even matter if I actually receive the money …I won. All the fathers out there… who think they can just spit out babies and not be responsible…think twice…Feeling pretty darn good right now.artytime:​


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Oh that is fantastic news. Well done you, and for all the deadbeats fathers who never paid a penny maintenance ( mine was one of them)... I hope you all get what's coming to you... 

Just a shame you had to go through all the stress of court.. Seeker, but I hope you see some of the money at least >..I never did!!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh that is fantastic news. Well done you, and for all the deadbeats fathers who never paid a penny maintenance ( mine was one of them)... I hope you all get what's coming to you...
> 
> Just a shame you had to go through all the stress of court.. Seeker, but I hope you see some of the money at least >..I never did!!




    Took 3 years.:triumphant:


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

Congratulations Seeker! :clap:
Way to go! :yougogirl:


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Congratulations Seeker! :clap:
> Way to go! :yougogirl:




Thanks!!!!:bananalama:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2018)

You fought a good fight Seeker, congratulations on the outcome!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> You fought a good fight Seeker, congratulations on the outcome!



Thank You.. I did fight ...In all reality this fight has been going on for 20 years. I can't even begin to say what it really means. Sorry, I'm just on cloud 9...............:victorious:


----------



## Gary O' (May 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Took 3 years.:triumphant:


That's incredible 

good show


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Thank You.. I did fight ...In all reality this fight has been going on for 20 years. I can't even begin to say what it really means. Sorry, I'm just on cloud 9...............:victorious:



Don’t apologize! You go ahead and be on cloud nine. Dance, sing, laugh, celebrate ! You deserve it!!!
I’m so happy to see you so happy!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> That's incredible
> 
> good show



Thank You!!!  I'm dancin':happy:


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Thank You!!!  I'm dancin':happy:



I’m dancing with you

:glittered: :bounce:  :bounce: :bounce: :glittered:


----------



## NancyNGA (May 8, 2018)

That's great news, Seeker! I'm happy for you and your granddaughter. :rose:


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> That's great news, Seeker! I'm happy for you and your granddaughter. :rose:



Thank You!!!!:thanks:


----------



## helenbacque (May 8, 2018)

Good for you.  Well done.


----------



## Lara (May 8, 2018)

Won't it be fun to say, *$*how Me The Money!!







Congratulations!!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 8, 2018)

:woohoo1:


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2018)

Stupid how long those things take. What an insult.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2018)

Way to go Linda!!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)

So Happy for you Seeker! I hope you get something out of that bum!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Way to go Linda!!!View attachment 51936



Thank You!!!!



RadishRose said:


> So Happy for you Seeker! I hope you get something out of that bum!
> 
> View attachment 51937



I don't need anything from that bum...but I will relish in the moment......Thanks



ProsperosDaughter said:


> :woohoo1:



Thanks!!



fmdog44 said:


> Stupid how long those things take. What an insult.



Yes!!!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2018)

From: 

To:  

years go by.......pass with a quickness right before your eyes....


----------



## terry123 (May 9, 2018)

Congrats!  I never got mine but glad you are going to.  Its okay and I worked 3 jobs to raise my girls but one is a pharmacist and one a teacher. They both credit their work ethics to mine. They say their mama taught them how to work.  We made it.


----------



## hearlady (May 9, 2018)

Wonderful for you and your granddaughter!


----------



## IKE (May 9, 2018)

Seeker that's..........


----------



## twinkles (May 9, 2018)

good for you seeker


----------



## jujube (May 9, 2018)

Congrats! Nice to hear about a good outcome for a change!


----------



## JudyB (May 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Been preoccupied with a court battle over child support for my granddaughter. I win! Doesn’t even matter if I actually receive the money …I won. All the fathers out there… who think they can just spit out babies and not be responsible…think twice…Feeling pretty darn good right now.artytime:




I don't know you personally but it sounds like you had a heck of a fight and a very long one. Way to keep up the good fight!   I like your spirit and your attitude regarding your win.  My sincerest ...


----------



## JimW (May 9, 2018)

Congrats Seeker! Deadbeats of any kind suck, but deadbeat dads or moms take the cake.


----------



## Getyoung (May 9, 2018)

Congratulations and good for you! I never could understand how a parent, separated, divorced...whatever, refuses to take some $%$%# responsibility and provide for his (mostly HIS it seems) own child. This deadbeat thing just boggles my mind!! BTW great picture of then and now!


----------

